# How early do you feel pregnant?



## QueenOfTheMeadow

OK, maybe this is just wishful thinking, but my period is a little over a week away, and I'm wondering if I might already be pg. I just feel off, sounds wierd, and my breasts aren't sore yet, but I'm mildly lightheaded and a really little bit nautious. Mind you not feeling morning sickness or anything like that, just well, different. I've been preg. 4 times, and my last pregnancy ended in a m/c. I remember feeling this way, but it was usually further on. I'm wondering how early any of you have ever "felt" pregnant?


----------



## OTMomma

I felt "weird" with my dd early on. I'm not sure exactly how far along I was- but I went to the doctor because I thought I was sick, and the pregnancy test came back negative, when I still felt sick 2 weeks later and never had gotten a period, I took a home test that was positive.

So MAYBE.....


----------



## Lemon Juice

you know i've been preggo 3 times all in less than 3 years and it is so hard to remember what it feels like and be confindent that you actually know you are preggo. I guess i'm always thinking i'm preggo since i always am..so i kinda think each month..ohh i'm hungry, too tired, feeling sick...wait those are signs! i think i just know by a missed period and a test stick and then the symptoms start a few days/weeks later. i actually think i might be preggo again..for real this time! should have gotten a period almost a week ago..but going by the "norm" 28 day cycle then today. drives me nuts not knowing! this is the worst part...not knowing....good luck to you!


----------



## Jaydedeyz

I've always had irregular periods due to anemia,so it's never been uncommon for me to go a few months [even a whole year!] with no period.So I thought nothing of it when I went to my doc in Otc. of '01 with so odd pains right below my ribs.She felt around some,took a pee sample,and guess what?I was 7 months preg! Had #1 in Dec. of '01.But with #2 I felt the typical preg symptoms within the first 2 weeks [I know b/c the "surprise" that #1 gave me,I immediately went to tracking all forms of "wifely duties" immediately after birth of him].With #1 I wasn't ever nautious,light-headed,swollen,etc.,I felt great,even rode our motorcycle the whole first 7 months![Until we found out,ofcourse.]But with #2 I knew immediately,not only b/c I had been writing it all on the calendar,but b/c I was a little bloated feeling,nautious everyday,my smelling was super-sensitive;all the classic signs.And when I took a test by week 2 of this,it was pos.!So you might be!Good luck!
Don't know what your infertility probs were,but I was told at 12 that I'd never concieve,or carry a child due to severe build-up of scar tissue in my uterus from repeated self-healed fibroids.But guess what....2 kids later,and I'm pretty darn fertile!
So whatever your problems are,I hope you get what you want!


----------



## Satori

Usually I know the night of conception







Serious! This last time though I didn't and I was positive it didn't work until about 3DPO I found myself scrubbing the entire kitchen floor with a toothbrush. I knew right then I was preg







The ONLY time I'm zealous in cleaning is the 1st couple weeks of pregnancy


----------



## steelcitysistah

I had actually been wondering the exact same thing....
This is the first month that my DH and I have started TTC #1 (though I've been off BCP for approximately 5-6 months).
And, though, I'm still a week and a half away from AF - I swear that I'm already feeling pregnancy symptoms. My BB are rather sensitive (especially my nipples), I've been rather irritable, dealing with bouts of gas/nausea, and feeling all foggy headed.... I keep worrying that it's my desire to be pregnant making me feel this way, but - I have spoken with women who could tell right away. So, I'm crossing my fingers!
Best wishes to you no matter what you're hoping for!


----------



## ksmommy

Quote:

My BB are rather sensitive (especially my nipples), I've been rather irritable, dealing with bouts of gas/nausea, and feeling all foggy headed.... I keep worrying that it's my desire to be pregnant making me feel this way, but - I have spoken with women who could tell right away. So, I'm crossing my fingers!
:LOL :LOL
I could have writen that myself. :LOL :LOL I am only 2 days away from my period and I already took 5 pregnanciy tests in the last week or so...














:
I am wanting to be pregnant, but wondering if it's in my head.
Now to your question....







I have felt pregnant late with my 2 pregnancies, but with my 3rd I threw up the day I missed my period, even thoughI ended up losing the baby.
I guess everyone's different, so I stopped looking for signs, it's only driving me crazy.








Best wishes, and if it is that you want to have a baby...







to you!


----------



## mgreen72

I am 18 dpo today. I had a pink dot in my panty liner on 10 dpo which might have been implantation. Hpt's don't work very early with me since my hormones are messed up. I am on progesterone suppositories and was curious if anyone can tell me if they think I could be pregnant or if it is just the progesterone. I have had the last week or so nosebleeds, fatigue, stuffy nose, sore breasts, they might be getting darker, nausea that comes and goes, diarrhea, constipation, weird dreams, backache, cramping, side pains like tugging sort of and also in my back sometimes, and headache. Tell me what you guys think, if I should bother getting a blood test or not? TIA, Melisa


----------



## jenmk

mgreen72,

Sounds to me as if you are pregnant. Especially being 18 dpo, that's almost a sure sign. Did you test yet?


----------



## missus

But of course I didn't trust my instincts b/c I was trying to get pregnant. My biggest/earliest symptom was EXTREME HUNGER, even before my period was late. I had started a new fitness regime and thought perhaps I was just hungry b/c of that. However, I tested on the day my period was due, and got a very faint line on the ept. Then I tested 4 more times, got increasingly positive readings, and by then (2-3 days after period due) I was "sure" I was pg. The horrible thing was, once I'd had 3 definite positive tests at home, I went to the doctor to confirm it. They did their in-office pee test and came back to tell me "you're not pregnant". Of course I was devastated, and then over the next month got increasingly angry over their (mis)diagnosis. It made me doubt my intuition, my body and everything!
I'm 29 weeks now and have 2 wonderful midwives providing care. My doctor is pretty much out of the loop, and I told her why.


----------



## aran

I had a strong sign probably about a week after conception. I was a huge coffee lover, and one morning on the train commuting to work, I took a sip of my beloved morning brew and almost hurled uke

I didn't care to drink coffee from that day until after DS was born. Now I am







again.

I was also super agitated - like I couldn't bear to wait in lines or hear other people's conversations on the train etc. and I am just not like that. That lasted throughout the pregnancy too.

I didn't test positive at home for another week or so (but I went through about 4-5 tests in the meantime, because I was sure I was preggo). I tested positive maybe a day or two after AF was due, but I am not super regular, so it wasn't clear yet that I was actually late.


----------



## BumbleBena

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaydedeyz*
I've always had irregular periods due to anemia,so it's never been uncommon for me to go a few months [even a whole year!] with no period.So I thought nothing of it when I went to my doc in Otc. of '01 with so odd pains right below my ribs.She felt around some,took a pee sample,and guess what?I was 7 months preg!

OMG!!! That's incredible!


----------



## cheesedreams

I've been pregnant twice (1st ended in m/c) and I could tell within a couple of days. I didn't believe it the first time, I think I waited a week or so, but I was right! I can't explain it, I just felt tired and "different". Really hot, too. With the second it was the same, within a week I was convinced that I was pg. So I guess your mind does know what the body's doing.


----------



## Shiloh

old


----------



## mamato2boys

My second and third PG I started having hot flashes and nausea at 6 days past ovulation. In fact with my second PG we had been trying to concieve for over a year and charting. I was fairly sure once I ovulated that we would get PG that cycle b/c it was the first cycle that I had good quality cervical fluid. The nausea six days later really confirmed it for me. My first though I had just started my second trimester when I thought that I may be PG. (irregular periods and just a bit of denial :LOL )


----------



## lizabird

About 6.5 weeks, my breasts were a little sore, and that NEVER happened during my regular cycles, so I was a little surprised by that. At 7.5 weeks, still breast soreness, so I did a pg test, and it was + !!! It wasn't until maybe about 9 weeks that I suddenly FELT pregnant, like really really tired all the time and no appetite.

Next time I have some breast tenderness, I'll be very suspicious...


----------



## 10newtons

Well...my first big sign is that I can't stand hot showers. I normally LOVE to take LONG hot showers. When I get preggo, I want COLD.

Sat morning I couldn't stand my shower....so I did a test. I got 2 lines! And a full 5 days before AF was due.

I posted in another post about triing to figure out when I got pregnant. Any help appreciated!


----------



## 10newtons

Well...my first big sign is that I can't stand hot showers. I normally LOVE to take LONG hot showers. When I get preggo, I want COLD.

Sat morning I couldn't stand my shower....so I did a test. I got 2 lines! And a full 5 days before AF was due.

I posted in another post about triing to figure out when I got pregnant. Any help appreciated!


----------



## bobandjess99

On my knees hurling into a TGIFriday's bathroom at SEVEN-FREAKING-DAYS past ovulation. (Ended up with a raging case of hyperemesis until 22 weeks.)
Had like 1 day of sore breasts.....really weird, because my insanely-huge-bumps-into-everything boobs have all but lost feeling, LOL, but for 1 day, they hurt!
Since for us it was, ironically, the second month after we had given up TTC after almost 4 years of trying all the treatments/drugs/etc we could do before moving on to IVF, which we were not prepared (or financially able) to do, it was an extreme surprise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electra375

I first notice pee a lot more than usual. It isn't conclusive, just gives me a heads up.
Tired, achy, etc.
It unfortunately does not help in the waiting game to look at the signs and think well yes to this and no to that and all the what ifs...
BTW -- I'm not feeling so right, a conclusive O hasn't shown, but cramping my buttom off after light pink spotting 12 days into my cycle. I think I missed signs of O and went straight to Conception... Now the waiting...


----------



## besskatherine

I want to be PG and therefor, feel like I'm looking for signs that may not really exist. I've been getting headaches and for the past 2-3weeks can't drink coffee (which I normally drink). I'm too early for an at home test to tell. I have a feeling I'm just being paranoid, though. I guess my hope is that there are people who didn't feel too much of anything before finding out from a PG test they were pg.


----------



## Golden

OMG, Catherine, this thread just up on new posts and I am almost fell out of my chair!







Then I realized the thread was 7 months old!


----------



## texaspeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Golden* 
OMG, Catherine, this thread just up on new posts and I am almost fell out of my chair!







Then I realized the thread was 7 months old!

try over two years old! 10-05-2005


----------



## Golden

Oh good, 'cuz I think her DH would have some, um, questions!


----------



## blissful_maia

I felt it shortly before it would have been detectable on an HPT. The reason I took one, every day for four days until one was positive, was because I was tired, nauseous, etc. My intuition was pretty intense too.


----------



## Odin

I knew as soon as my period was off. I am very regular, and never missed or skipped any. And my fiancee and I were trying, so I knew as soon as I missed.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Did this thread answer the question you had?

If not, you might check out these other areas on Mothering for more information:

I'm Pregnant
Trying to Conceive
Due Date Clubs - located here and in our social groups
How did you know you were pregnant? 
For mamas with babes, how did you know (without testing) that you were pregnant? 
When did you know you were pregnant? 
So, how did you know you were pregnant? 

If you like what you see here, please consider joining our community.

Jump in to the conversation in these forums:
Pleased to Meet you
Talk Amongst Ourselves


----------

